# I am so confused or just dumb



## airplane1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi, I am getting a Model: 26DF56 Toshiba TheaterWide 26" Widescreen flat Tube Standard-Definition Digital TV. I also want to get ota digital but should I get a UHF or VHF antenna or a combo? are the digital signals when we go all digital in 2008 or so going to be one or the other or the same as now. I dont want to buy an antenna then have to rebuy one later.

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

airplane1 said:


> Hi, I am getting a Model: 26DF56 Toshiba TheaterWide 26" Widescreen flat Tube Standard-Definition Digital TV. I also want to get ota digital but should I get a UHF or VHF antenna or a combo? are the digital signals when we go all digital in 2008 or so going to be one or the other or the same as now. I dont want to buy an antenna then have to rebuy one later.
> 
> Thanks,
> Roger


Go to www.antennaweb.org, put in your address, and it will tell you what antenna you need now. As for 2009, I know there's a document on the FCC site that says what channel assignments stations will end up with once analog shutdown occurs but I don't know where it is. Sorry.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-06-1082A2.pdf


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

High def still uses vhf and uhf.

Most current stations that used to use a vhf frequency were lucky enough to move to a new uhf frequency, but other stations (like CBS Chicago) were less fortunate and are still stuck on vhf for their hd broadcast.

Like the other guys said, check the links they posted to see what's appropriate for your city.


----------



## airplane1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks all for info but one more question. What tuner does the tv need to get over the air broadcasts, ASTC or What?

Thanks


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

ATSC digital TV system, and the old analog system called NTSC used since the 1941. 

So yes ATSC.....

2-18-07


----------



## airplane1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you very much for all the help. I have yet another question but maybe should post it some where else but here goes. 

Iam getting a 26 inch wide screen HDTV LCD tv now instead of the tv listed here in my original post. my question is will the image on the screen be streched and not look correct or does the tv change to different types of brodcasts?

I dont know if I aked this question right but there it is.

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

HD programming will usually fill a 16:9 AR display, There are exceptions.

SD programming, whether analog or digital, is 4:3 AR, and will center on
a widescreen HDTV set with vertical fill bars on either side of the image.
Most HDTV sets have stretch and zoom features that allow you to fill the
screen with an SD image, but with some distortion and loss of sharpness. 

Watching SD programming on a widescreen TV involves compromises,
any way you look at it (no pun intended).


----------

